# Autotrail JVC Entertainment System - turned on but no sound



## rothierovers (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all,
This is the second time we've had this problem with the standard JVC radio fitted to an Autotrail Tracker. There is no sound coming out of the speakers. We can't get sound whether it's on radio, DVD, Freeview or Ext In (our MP3). The first time this happened, it was fixed by a man from Perthshire Caravans 'fiddling with the settings' but I've fiddled untill I've worn away the end of my fingers and cannot get the sound to come back. If you've got this radio and had this problem and know how to solve it, I would be very grateful for your advice. I don't live near Perthshire Caravans so am loathe to make the 2 hour journey to see if they can sort it again - and I need to know the solution so I can fix it myself in future.
Thanks for your advice,


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi i think you have to select [line in] or [ext-in] i sold my Autotrail so i cant check for you, not sure if i used to do it manually or with the remote.

Peter.


----------



## rothierovers (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. We have already tried this and in fact tried following the instructions and all of the obvious alternatives - without success! Thanks anyway.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

google is your friend ......or the troubleshooting guide in the instructions


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Been there, done that!
I'm just about to replace the head unit (mine's a JVC KD-DV5302 and possibly not the original) with exactly your problems and the same sore fingers :wink: 
According to the dealer all cables are connected and there are no shorts (there's a "crump" sound from one speaker when I turn the unit on which confirms there's contact!) and so it must be the head unit that's at fault, possibly the volume control.
A local specialist car audio specialist has confirmed that I can only replace it with a JVC head unit if I still want it to work with the drop down TV (I don't, but if I sell the Cheyenne later, it should!).
So, I suspect that the solution for you may well be to replace the head unit
(http://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/product_m-kd-dv4401-dvd-mp3-cd-player-with-aux-input_p-23265.htm) at around £120.00?


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We recently replaced the poor standard fit unit in our 2010 Tracker for a double din unit (Blaupunkt) giving a bigger screen for the reversing camera, flip down TV screen works ok with it and radio reception is much improved though considering fitting an external antenna to improve it even more.


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

where are you? Inverness?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

try the mute button :wink:


----------

